# Cheapest P&S Camera available today



## gurujee (Apr 26, 2012)

Dear friends, 

I want to buy the cheapest Point & shoot available in market for gifting to my cousin. It should be branded not Chinese.

The one i found is canon's costing 3k or something. Is there any other options for me ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2012)

U can check prices of olympus,fujifilm,kodak and panasonic too


----------



## gurujee (Apr 26, 2012)

which one to choose 
Nikon Coolpix L23 or Canon PowerShot A 1200

good to have one with lithium battery


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2012)

I doubt whether you could get a cam which using Lion battery @3k. It will cost around 4k. (could get little below 4k).
Check these two models.
Olympus VG110
Fuji L30


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2012)

gurujee said:


> which one to choose
> Nikon Coolpix L23 or Canon PowerShot A 1200
> 
> good to have one with lithium battery



between these get canon


----------



## gurujee (Apr 27, 2012)

finally ordered *Canon PowerShot A 1200*


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2012)

good choice


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2012)

Very quick in deciding... Good


----------



## gurujee (Apr 28, 2012)

her birthday on may 1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2012)

^^^^
Congrats for your new purchase, hope she likes it


----------

